# New software for H20-100 (select cities)



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

New software 0x2020 for H20-100

6/29 for the following cities:

- Boise, ID 
- Fort Meyers-Naples, FL 
- San Antonio, TX 
- San Diego, CA 

* Other cities TBD *

New feature: 
- DIRECTV Active (interactive). 

Fixed / improved: 
- HDMI compatibility improvements. 
- ATSC stability improvements


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yep... it is offical... the H20-100 is being updated.
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=110


----------



## Rankor (Jun 3, 2006)

Now all we need is the national roll-out for the new H20-600 firmware. It can't be too much longer now.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Rankor said:


> Now all we need is the national roll-out for the new H20-600 firmware. It can't be too much longer now.


Well we are getting a CE tonight.

http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90814


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

My sister in law (Ft Myers DMA) called this evening with problems with her H20. I determined she recieved 0X02020 software upgrade last night. Her complaints; all her OTA locals were gone from the guide and the guide now scrolls instead of just chaning pages as in the past. I had her scan for locals and they returned to her menu, but she prefers the guide as it was before. Not having that receiver I don't know if the H20 has the choice like the HR20 has. 
Also, related maybe as this malady was not before the upgrade. Her new Sony RPTV 1080P set changes to ZOOM with each channel change(H20). It did not do this before last night. I set the set to default to FULL which allows the set to default to native broadcast size, the same setting I use for my set. Works well for about 95% of all broadcasts. It would be hard to beleive the new software could affect the TV but nothing else has changed. One of the listed upgrades was to the HDMI software, could last nights change cause this. Thanks for any advice...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

davring said:


> My sister in law (Ft Myers DMA) called this evening with problems with her H20. I determined she recieved 0X02020 software upgrade last night. Her complaints; all her OTA locals were gone from the guide and the guide now scrolls instead of just chaning pages as in the past. I had her scan for locals and they returned to her menu, but she prefers the guide as it was before. Not having that receiver I don't know if the H20 has the choice like the HR20 has.
> Also, related maybe as this malady was not before the upgrade. Her new Sony RPTV 1080P set changes to ZOOM with each channel change(H20). It did not do this before last night. I set the set to default to FULL which allows the set to default to native broadcast size, the same setting I use for my set. Works well for about 95% of all broadcasts. It would be hard to beleive the new software could affect the TV but nothing else has changed. One of the listed upgrades was to the HDMI software, could last nights change cause this. Thanks for any advice...


As of right now the CE updates that we have received Directv has changed the guide to scrolling and has not gave us a option to change it. Hopefully they will at some point because I like the old way better also.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Alot of the people here are aware of many things that the general public isn't even aware of. My sis in law likes to push the "on" button. DOes not want to know anything about the system at all On and Off, volume and channel numbers. She was freaked that these changes occured with no message or explanation. Why does D* operate like that? They did tell us of the new Guide appearance a few days back, that was rare. Is suppose here H20 reset and lost her locals, maybe a fluke, but I helped her get them back. She would have been on the phone for an hour, sent a tech or a new tuner, who knows. This forum has kept me aware of many things before they happen.


----------



## C*Tedesco (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey, so I was wondering if the software update has been rolled out to my neck of the woods yet?

I'm in Washington DC area. I haven't really noticed anything different, but would the box even notify me if an update was happening?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

C*Tedesco said:


> Hey, so I was wondering if the software update has been rolled out to my neck of the woods yet?
> 
> I'm in Washington DC area. I haven't really noticed anything different, but would the box even notify me if an update was happening?


You can go into the menu and go to setup/info and it will tell you what software you have and when you received it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

They're doing a staggered rollout on a release that's been in CE testing for weeks? I guess they don't trust us H20 CE testers as much as they trust the HR20 CE testers.


----------



## cavihitts (Mar 11, 2007)

This download has now been distributed to Mountain Time Zone 6/3/07


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> They're doing a staggered rollout on a release that's been in CE testing for weeks? I guess they don't trust us H20 CE testers as much as they trust the HR20 CE testers.


Do to the LARGE number of H20-100's, in relation to the number of CE testers...
They still need to proceed with some caution.


----------



## uncming (Feb 7, 2007)

Nothing in Raleigh NC yet


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

I got the software downloaded on 7-2-07 here in Albuquerque, NM and it took me get to used to the new display and some other weard glitchs that they have.

The banner information timer is not working after 4 second when it's soposed to make the banner to go away, but no I had to force banner button in order to make it go away. 

I just hope they update the patch to fix the glitchs......

7-4-07


----------



## I_P (Mar 1, 2007)

Nothing in Seattle yet...


----------



## I_P (Mar 1, 2007)

P.S. Does anyone have any idea about the rollout schedule? Alternatively, is there any way I can force a download or something like the CE folks do?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I_P said:


> P.S. Does anyone have any idea about the rollout schedule? Alternatively, is there any way I can force a download or something like the CE folks do?


If you would like to take part in the next CE update you need to read the link below and understand what you are getting into and agree to the rules. You can also sign up to receive a email for when the CE's will be.

http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90847

I assume you have a H20. If so this is the thread you need to subscribe to for the email.

http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=77688


----------



## I_P (Mar 1, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> If you would like to take part in the next CE update you need to read the link below and understand what you are getting into and agree to the rules. You can also sign up to receive a email for when the CE's will be.
> 
> http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90847


Noooo...I don't really want to do the CE thing as this H20-100 is my only reciever. The release being discussed in this thread is presumably the national release for the H20 we've been waiting for for ages. I just wanted to speed up my update by maybe forcing it to happen rather than waiting, that's all. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I_P said:


> Noooo...I don't really want to do the CE thing as this H20-100 is my only reciever. The release being discussed in this thread is presumably the national release for the H20 we've been waiting for for ages. I just wanted to speed up my update by maybe forcing it to happen rather than waiting, that's all. Thanks anyway.


You cannot force a national release update. Directv will send a signal to your box telling it to download the update when the software is in the SAT stream for your area.


----------



## bjthadj (Jul 5, 2007)

I got this update early Monday morning. It's AWFUL. So far I have noticed three really irritating things about it.

1. All of my OTA channels were gone, and I had to start that over from scratch, including re-adding them into the favorites. 

2. There is a hesitation of up to four seconds from when you hit a button on the remote to when you see it on the screen. The thing is running INCREDIBLY slowly. Scrolling through the guide is one of the most frustrating things I've ever done.

3. Watching the various games on MLB EI today, every time I would switch to a new channel an annoying box would pop up in the lower left pimping the new interactive features. EVERY TIME!

I was completely happy with D* until this. Now I'm annoyed. I've had E* for 6 years, and just added D* a few months back. I've never had an experience like this from an E* software update.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

bjthadj said:


> I got this update early Monday morning. It's AWFUL. So far I have noticed three really irritating things about it.
> 
> 1. All of my OTA channels were gone, and I had to start that over from scratch, including re-adding them into the favorites.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to DBStalk

I would try doing a reset by the menu and that should fix the unit from running slow. If not please let us know so we can help you fix it.


----------



## bjthadj (Jul 5, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> :welcome_s to DBStalk
> 
> I would try doing a reset by the menu and that should fix the unit from running slow. If not please let us know so we can help you fix it.


Thanks! I've been lurking for a while, figured I'd finally post.

I tried that earlier, and it seems to have hellped the delay while I'm going through the menu. But still when I'm watching a channel, and want to switch another, it takes a solid three seconds for the reciever to respond to the remote. Whether by channel up/down or putting in the channel number, the delay is still there.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> You cannot force a national release update. Directv will send a signal to your box telling it to download the update when the software is in the SAT stream for your area.


Not quite true. I forced the new NR to my H20-100 today. With this NR you can check the BBC on Channel 499. Did not work before the update. I would think this updates the receivers capabilities to recieve the new sats. That may why it is running a little slower. Im sure they will work on that.


----------



## I_P (Mar 1, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> Not quite true. I forced the new NR to my H20-100 today. With this NR you can check the BBC on Channel 499. Did not work before the update. I would think this updates the receivers capabilities to recieve the new sats. That may why it is running a little slower. Im sure they will work on that.


I just tried and it downloaded the 100C update rather than the new one.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I_P said:


> I just tried and it downloaded the 100C update rather than the new one.


So Mountain & Central Times zones are what it looks like so far.


----------



## zooky (Jul 5, 2007)

I_P said:


> I just tried and it downloaded the 100C update rather than the new one.


Same here, although after reading some of the comments from those who have gone before me - I'm not so sure I want it. Maybe I should just be happy with no HDMI and let bygones be bygones? 

Anyhoo, anyone know when it's going to hit the Seattle area?

Patiently tapping his fingers,
Zooky


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

FWIW, this morning I installed a H20-100 as replacement for my -600. Software was 100C but was told by CSR doing the activation that 0x2020 was the current version. I forced a download but got another copy of 100C. I'm in Eastern time zone so that agrees with comments above. My old H20 had the CE latest software so I'm really missing the added features. I have had several H20s, all -600s so this is my first experience with the -100.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

I_P said:


> I just tried and it downloaded the 100C update rather than the new one.


Sorry I_P, I guess I just beat it to the punch. I many have gotten it overnight anyway.:grin:


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

Got it in Las Vegas last night.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Here in Ca.


----------



## I_P (Mar 1, 2007)

zooky said:


> Same here, although after reading some of the comments from those who have gone before me - I'm not so sure I want it. Maybe I should just be happy with no HDMI and let bygones be bygones?
> 
> Anyhoo, anyone know when it's going to hit the Seattle area?
> 
> ...


Just got it tonight. All good, however the guide is damn slow - anyone know of a fix? I've already cycled the H20 and done a reset...


----------



## elexcollins (Nov 30, 2006)

I got 0x2020 update yesterday, have a Mitsubishi 55 inch and Panasonic 42 inch
with directv remotes. since update only functions I have on my remotes are volume and mute, lose functions on both H20 boxes, has anyone had this problem also, 
Bill


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

elexcollins said:


> I got 0x2020 update yesterday, have a Mitsubishi 55 inch and Panasonic 42 inch
> with directv remotes. since update only functions I have on my remotes are volume and mute, lose functions on both H20 boxes, has anyone had this problem also,
> Bill


Check your remote settings in the H20 (via the front panel).
to make sure it is still in RF or IR mode (Depending on how you had it setup).

Are you using the STOCK remote control, or a 3rd party?


----------



## elexcollins (Nov 30, 2006)

I am in RF mode and I have a rc23 and rc 32 directv remote, reset remotes and
also satellite setup, uplugged boxes and reset. nothing works.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

elexcollins said:


> I am in RF mode and I have a rc23 and rc 32 directv remote, reset remotes and
> also satellite setup, uplugged boxes and reset. nothing works.


 neither the RC 23 nor the RC 32 is RF capable. 

The RC 24 & RC 34 are along with the RC-32RF are.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

And it is possible that it was working before, as I think in the previous code... IR and RF functioned at the same time.

In the new code, I am pretty sure it is one or the other.


----------



## elexcollins (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Earl, before the update it did not matter if I was in RF, so I did not think of this, switched to IR and it worked. again thanks alot
Bill


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Two days with this software & my H20 has crashed [auto-reboot] for no good reason.
This box hasn't done this since I can't remember...if it did it was last summer.
Great job D* :nono:


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Did this hit the east coast yet?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Two days with this software & my H20 has crashed [auto-reboot] for no good reason.
> This box hasn't done this since I can't remember...if it did it was last summer.
> Great job D* :nono:


Has it done it again?
Did it do it while on the CE Trials?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Has it done it again?
> Did it do it while on the CE Trials?


Never had a CE on it as it isn't "my" TV.
So far it's happened once [10 min before I posted]
Local MPEG-4 [NBC KCRA] news. No remote action, just "crashed" and rebooted while viewing.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Did this hit the east coast yet?


I don't believe so. 
Mountain, Midwest, North Pacific I've read about so far.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

FHSPSU67 said:


> I don't believe so.
> Mountain, Midwest, North Pacific I've read about so far.


Hey, I'm not in the North Pacific [that's a part of an ocean]. :lol:


----------



## Slammer7 (Jul 12, 2007)

My box was forcefully upgraded with the new firmware/software earlier this week. I immediately noticed a few (bad) differences...

1) Paging down in the guide sucks now. The fast scrolling/cascading/whatever you want to call it they have implemented just makes it so much slower.

2) Overall on-screen guide/menu is much slower to respond than before.

3) My DirecTv remote stopped controlling my box once the new software was uploaded. I had to reset the box and my remote to get it working again.

4) This is the MOST important annoying issue I have encountered, and if anyone noticed the same, have you found a fix for it yet...when I push the guide button now to get into the guide, or to get back out, the audio cuts out for a split second. Sounds more like a hiccup, but it is SUPER annoying. I NEVER had this problem before they upgraded the box.

It doesn't happen on every channel, but when it does, it bugs the crap out of me.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"Hiccup"?
Go into the menu & change the "sounds" to off and see if that's your hiccup.
Mine goes "thump" when I've pressed the remote and it can't complete the command.


----------



## Slammer7 (Jul 12, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "Hiccup"?
> Go into the menu & change the "sounds" to off and see if that's your hiccup.
> Mine goes "thump" when I've pressed the remote and it can't complete the command.


Thanks. I know what you are talking about, and that is the "bong" sound it makes. I already turned those off.

The issue I am having is that the sound actually cuts out when I press the guide button to get into the guide, then again if I press it to exit the guide.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Slammer7 said:


> Thanks. I know what you are talking about, and that is the "bong" sound it makes. I already turned those off.
> 
> The issue I am having is that the sound actually cuts out when I press the guide button to get into the guide, then again if I press it to exit the guide.


Yeah, I've seen that somewhere too, but have so much going on I don't remember which unit it was.


----------



## mmicha (Jul 7, 2007)

FHSPSU67 said:


> I don't believe so.
> Mountain, Midwest, North Pacific I've read about so far.


I don't think it has hit midwest. I'm in Chicago and am still on 100C. Even tried forcing an upgrade a day or so ago with no luck... Earl do you know?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mmicha said:


> I don't think it has hit midwest. I'm in Chicago and am still on 100C. Even tried forcing an upgrade a day or so ago with no luck... Earl do you know?


Sorry... They haven't given me a rollout map....
I don't have my H20's anymore, so I can't verify on mine.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't have my H20's anymore, so I can't verify on mine.


And my H20 already has the software on it from the CE. Since the H20 doesn't display the software version it's downloading, the only way to verify would be to actually go through with a download. And I'm definitely not about to risk going back to 100C! I have been spoiled by the CE.


----------



## pixel (Dec 8, 2006)

I_P

Recieved update here in So.Cal early Mon am. 7/9 It did not update version number, still says 0100C. However I know it is a new version because the active feature is implemented.

There is still data in the stream for 0x2020 dated today 7/12/07 so they must be continuing to develop.

Sorry - newbe can't post link!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Check to make sure you are not reading the "Original Software" Line.
The latest version is the second version number listed


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Never had a CE on it as it isn't "my" TV.
> So far it's happened once [10 min before I posted]
> Local MPEG-4 [NBC KCRA] news. No remote action, just "crashed" and rebooted while viewing.


It has been 24 hours so : IT DID IT AGAIN!!!
Same BAT time, 
Same BAT channel.

No input at all. Just tuned to and watching the news...crash..bang....reboot.


----------



## pixel (Dec 8, 2006)

I did miss read the Version info it did in fact update the version, sorry bout that! However simply checking to see if the Active feature is operational will tell you if you have 0x2020.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

I received the update early this morning here in N MS. 
Can someone please explain what the "active" feature is and where it's located etc..?

One complaint I have is that "extra" channels that are not selected in my favorites set-up have been added to my custom menu.....such as all the music and movie channels.

Any fix for this?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

ddrumman2004 said:


> I received the update early this morning here in N MS.
> Can someone please explain what the "active" feature is and where it's located etc..?
> 
> One complaint I have is that "extra" channels that are not selected in my favorites set-up have been added to my custom menu.....such as all the music and movie channels.
> ...


Press the active button on the remote and it will take a few seconds and a new screen will pop up.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks a million!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

ddrumman2004 said:


> One complaint I have is that "extra" channels that are not selected in my favorites set-up have been added to my custom menu.....such as all the music and movie channels.
> 
> Any fix for this?


Re-do your favorites.


----------



## spiderman865 (Apr 12, 2007)

Any idea of a roll out schedule yet for the national release?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

spiderman865 said:


> Any idea of a roll out schedule yet for the national release?


I would be surprised if you don't see it this week.
It came to the west coast a week ago, and had already gone to mountain & central time zones.


----------



## spiderman865 (Apr 12, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I would be surprised if you don't see it this week.
> It came to the west coast a week ago, and had already gone to mountain & central time zones.


Thanks.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Man - this release is slow_!_ Although my favs weren't reset (and there's been no rebooting yet) I have a different issue... Several SD channels are permanently stretched. The News Mix and Sports Mix channels and many of the FSN channels are on permanent stretch. The Format button doesn't do anything (literally) on these channels. I'm wondering if it's related to the free MLB preview, since those channels are all stretched too?

Other channels like CNN, Food or Sundance are 4:3 pillar boxed and the format button changes them. I think the receiver is being fooled into thinking these RSN's, whose picture quality is already iffy, are HD. It's kinda frustrating.

The interactive stuff is cool (especially the What's Hot and Strike Zone stuff) and the XM channels have a logo on the screen, but it isn't worth the 4 second delay in changing channels. The guide font is horrible, too.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Tom Servo said:


> I'm wondering if it's related to the free MLB preview, since those channels are all stretched too?


It's not because of the free preview, but it is because of MLB EI. Any channel that has interactive content is stretched, even though it doesn't show up when you go to the RSNs. This is why the Mix and Active channels are stretched too. The HR20 had this same problem at first, but they eventually fixed it. I'm sure they'll fix it eventually on the H20 as well.


----------



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm in N AL and got it sometime yesterday. The interactive channel is ok, but it really slowed down the guide and channel changing.


----------



## jrd4849 (May 24, 2007)

My H20-100 was updated here in TN on 7/16. The guide was reset to all channels, the resolution was reset to 480, and caller id didn't work. I eventually had to do a pull the cord reset to get caller id working properly. Other problems were minor.


----------



## zooky (Jul 5, 2007)

Being a person that likes his cake (w/ice cream) and eat it, too - any idea when the new release will be replaced with a new-new release that fixes the nasty slowness inherent to 0x2020?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

zooky said:


> Being a person that likes his cake (w/ice cream) and eat it, too - any idea when the new release will be replaced with a new-new release that fixes the nasty slowness inherent to 0x2020?


No ETA


----------



## I_P (Mar 1, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No ETA


But they are "working on it," right?

P.S. My 24 lb cat is named Earl. :backtotop


----------



## nursebell44 (May 12, 2007)

How do you know what version software do you have in the H20. Where do you look? Ch 499 on my H20 shows a blank screen. I live in EST should I be worried? Thanks


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

nursebell44 said:


> How do you know what version software do you have in the H20. Where do you look? Ch 499 on my H20 shows a blank screen. I live in EST should I be worried? Thanks


Press menu-->settings-->info.


----------



## chiknwang (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope to get the update soon. I live in SC....does anyone know if I'm getting close?


----------



## garrett (Jul 19, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance, but am I correct in assuming this update for my two H20-100 receivers will allow me to utilize the interactive features of NFL Sunday Ticket?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

garrett said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but am I correct in assuming this update for my two H20-100 receivers will allow me to utilize the interactive features of NFL Sunday Ticket?


:welcome_s to DBStalk

Yes


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

Live in the Twin Cities area in Minnesota; received the software "upgrade" on my H20 the other day...whew! I have to agree 100% with the negative reviews so far: the way things just crawl now, the "stretching" on the RSN's. Yuck!

One positive though: the interactive feature seems frighteningly accurate. I read my horoscope and it said "You will be incredibly p***ed by your satellite receiver". Wow!!! :lol:


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes, the new software is slow. Makes me wish I had the old software back.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> Re-do your favorites.


I just deleted all the channels in my Custom 1 menu, reset the receiver, went through and added all my favorites again and it still shows channels I have not selected. For instance, under the "Entertainment and Music" menu, it shows all the music channels and I have none selected. Same thing under the HD channel menu and others.

Like I said, makes me want the old version back.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ddrumman2004 said:


> I just deleted all the channels in my Custom 1 menu, reset the receiver, went through and added all my favorites again and it still shows channels I have not selected. For instance, under the "Entertainment and Music" menu, it shows all the music channels and I have none selected. Same thing under the HD channel menu and others.
> Like I said, makes me want the old version back.


You only have control over your favorites guide channels.
As I remember all of the other guide "filters" showed channels I don't get. This was with the old software.


----------



## C*Tedesco (Jan 31, 2004)

ddrumman2004 said:


> Yes, the new software is slow. Makes me wish I had the old software back.


Oh no...that's not what I want to hear...:nono:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

C*Tedesco said:


> Oh no...that's not what I want to hear...:nono:


I have seen several [many] posting of this, but "mine is the same" as before.
You might try the reset everything from the setup menu to see if it helps, since this isn't a recorder that would lose much with the reset.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I have seen several [many] posting of this, but "mine is the same" as before.
> You might try the reset everything from the setup menu to see if it helps, since this isn't a recorder that would lose much with the reset.


I've even noticed that mine has sped up quite a bit since the CE without doing anything.


----------



## pixel (Dec 8, 2006)

After using the new software for the -100 the following observations!

1. Using Remote: A keystroke issue has been introduced - multiple entries dependent on the length of time a key is held. This problem was in my -600 which D* replaced for this and many other reasons.

2. Occasional loss of Pix and Sound while watching local HD channels. The screen goes all blue then the pix and sound returns after 4-5 seconds. I don't know if this is a reset as reported elsewhere in this thread since I have never experienced one. - I have not seen this before on the -100


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

can somone tell me how to "force" an update?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

wilmot3 said:


> can somone tell me how to "force" an update?


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

Reset the receiver and when you see the says welcome DIRECTV press 02468 and it will do everything else by it's self.


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks going to try it


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

past upgrade says 100c on 3/14 did i do something wrong?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

wilmot3 said:


> past upgrade says 100c on 3/14 did i do something wrong?


Do you know for sure if the software is in the stream to be downloaded? I am not sure if it is or not. I know it is for the HR20-100 (HD DVR).

Did it say downloading new software when you tried to do load it? Some times when you press the 02468 it will not take. I had a problem a few weeks ago with one of my units. I tried about 20 times and could not get it to download.


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

it says new software found but it still says 100c on 3/14


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

wilmot3 said:


> it says new software found but it still says 100c on 3/14


That means the new software in not in the stream for your area yet. So you can not download it.


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

ok thanks for your help


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

wilmot3 said:


> ok thanks for your help


No problem


----------



## Z3Roadstar (Jul 25, 2007)

Personally, I wish Directv hadn't installed this 0x2020 'virus' (a far better description than Upgrade) on my receiver.

Now I do get annoying graphic reminders about interactive features that I DO NOT want on Extra Innings broadcasts...

I also get SD MLB Extra Innings games in Stretch-o-Vision, as well as FSN and other regional sports nets that broadcast MLB games in Stretch-O-Vision. (I understand some other channels that now feature added interactive features are also being broadcast in a Stretch-O-Vision 16:9 native aspect ratio). ... Not being a Yankees or Red Sox fan, the games I want to watch are frequently still SD ones rather SuperFan HD games.

Directv has not seen fit to allow subscribers a way to choose turning off the Interactive feature graphic reminders as a default (I suspect that these and the non-native 'native' aspect ratios are the reason why there is a longer than normal delay in switching from 1 SD Extra Innings channel to the next).

And because the H20 now interprets some channels as having a "native" aspect ratio of Stretch-O-Vision 16:9, if you want to watch one of these channels in the 4:3 ratio that they should be shown in, you need to change the aspect ratio of your HDTV to 4:3 rather than "Full".... but if you want to switch to a channel that the receiver is still recognizing in its true 4:3 aspect ratio.... then you get "Squeeze-O-Vision" until you switch your HDTV back to "Full" from 4:3.

All-in-all, the 0x2020 has managed to mess up and complicate viewing for the sake of adding a few pretty lame interactive things, that probably many viewers over the age of teenager aren't interested in.

And after several days of communicating with different avenues of Directv support the answer is.... viewers are stuck with this new software, there is no way to remove it, there is no way to bypass it.... there is no hope to get my H20 receiver back to the way it was before they downloaded this miserable software onto it. (Other than to hope there are enough complaints that Directv will generate a new download to give control back to subscribers to decide how their receivers will handle and display programming.)

If this sounds rather negative, well, its largely because the response I have from Directv is .... "Tough, deal with it."

And being a Directv subscriber for over 8 years, having given that company almost $15,000 of my money over that span for hardware and programming..... "Tough, deal with it" doesn't really cut it.

There should be a way for this unwanted software update to be removed or bypassed. Yes, it would mean losing all these really 'cool' interactive features, but I watch TV for TV content, not for it to be more like my PC, or more like a video game, so the 'cool' interactive features are pointless for me.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

The stretched channels issue will be fixed in a later release. The HR20 was like that in the beginning too, but they got it worked out. You're not stuck with it forever.


----------



## bersrker (Aug 7, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> The stretched channels issue will be fixed in a later release. The HR20 was like that in the beginning too, but they got it worked out. You're not stuck with it forever.


With the length of time between software releases for the H20, it might as well be forever....I see this as a fairly major bug in the software. How was this not caught in the CE release?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bersrker said:


> With the length of time between software releases for the H20, it might as well be forever....I see this as a fairly major bug in the software. How was this not caught in the CE release?


"Caught" in a CE and fixed by D* before national release are two completely different things.


----------



## n4uaj (Jul 25, 2007)

Do you reckon that they are workin on it now since none of us on the east coast has seen it yet? Hopefully it will be fixed before mine automatically picks it up.

Bill


----------



## BradBrening (Dec 11, 2006)

I've held off posting about the new upgrade - hoping that it would grow on me.

It hasn't.

Guide response time is horrible, taking a second or two to display after pressing the "guide" button.

The horrible "scrolling" when paging through the guide is maddening.

Channels appear in my favorites list that are not supposed to be there - for example, "Brads Favorites" (my filter) and choosing "HD Channels" shows ABC/NBC/CBS East/West, even though they aren't in my list.

The sound faintly cuts out when going to the guide and the screen is minimized to the top.

All in all, this "upgrade" is a step backward. :nono:


----------



## LMUBill (Jul 10, 2007)

n4uaj said:


> Do you reckon that they are workin on it now since none of us on the east coast has seen it yet? Hopefully it will be fixed before mine automatically picks it up.
> 
> Bill


I hope so. I would still like to get the update to see if my BBC works OK so that if it doesn't I can get a replacement before the new channels arrive.


----------



## Southpaw (May 3, 2007)

No update here in Madison, WI. Is this rollout supposed to be finished? Did they forget me?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Southpaw said:


> Is this rollout supposed to be finished? Did they forget me?


The rollout is not finished, and it's not possible for any receiver to be "forgotten" because they're not addressed individually.


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

I couldn't agree more. The term "Upgrade" should in no way be associated with this. Just brutal. DTV is going backward at full speed. :nono2:



BradBrening said:


> I've held off posting about the new upgrade - hoping that it would grow on me.
> 
> It hasn't.
> 
> ...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Try a reset everything, since "it works fine on my H20-100", which is only to say that the software can't be all of your problem.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

I guess I've been using the CE versions for so long that I've been de-sensitized. I find it to be a great upgrade to 100C.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> I guess I've been using the CE versions for so long that I've been de-sensitized. I find it to be a great upgrade to 100C.


I know your feeling, I am still running 0x2021 CE, but getting kind of impatient for the stretch problem to go away, on my active channels and RSNs. It has been here for the last 2 or 3 CEs. Baseball season is rolling along and those players all look short and fat with the video locked in stretch mode.

I will stick with the CEs for another one, in hopes it will be corrected, but during those games I am tempted to reload 100C.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

loudo said:


> I will stick with the CEs for another one, in hopes it will be corrected, but during those games I am tempted to reload 100C.


While you may be tempted, you may also find 0x2020 instead.


----------



## thedonn (Jan 11, 2006)

After the upgrade here in LA Cali I had problems with my original Direct TV H20 remote. My main remote is my 880 Universal. I know that one uses IR. Before the update, I could always use my H20 remote which was set to IF. I read on here that both modes worked before the change, but now its either or. So I had to set my H20 to IR also to get that as a fall back now.


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

How problematic is doing this? I've never done a complete reset with the H20.



veryoldschool said:


> Try a reset everything, since "it works fine on my H20-100", which is only to say that the software can't be all of your problem.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chris83 said:


> How problematic is doing this? I've never done a complete reset with the H20.


Since there are no recordings, for me it's a piece of cake.
I have to go through the setup guide [does this automatically] and then my favorite channel list [which I think takes more time then the setup guide].
With the recorder, you lose your recordings and series links, etc.
There just doesn't seem to be that much in the non-DVR receiver compared, so seems a no brainier [or maybe that's just my state of mind].


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Since there are no recordings, for me it's a piece of cake.
> I have to go through the setup guide [does this automatically] and then my favorite channel list [which I think takes more time then the setup guide].
> With the recorder, you lose your recordings and series links, etc.
> There just doesn't seem to be that much in the non-DVR receiver compared, so seems a no brainier [or maybe that's just my state of mind].


So there aren't any satellite re-setups or things like that? I just didn't want to do anything where I'd have to call into DTV customer service and go through a whole reactivation process.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chris83 said:


> So there aren't any satellite re-setups or things like that? I just didn't want to do anything where I'd have to call into DTV customer service and go through a whole reactivation process.


You might need to pick which dish you have and enter your zip code.
I've never needed to call D* to reactivate my receiver after doing this several times.
The authorization info is already in the D* data base and so is in the SAT feed.


----------



## chris83 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you for the advice; did the complete reset and the H20 now runs much faster. Still not as good as before the "upgrade" (scrolling in the guide is still jerky), but worlds better than before the reset. Response time with the remote is actually bearable again.



veryoldschool said:


> You might need to pick which dish you have and enter your zip code.
> I've never needed to call D* to reactivate my receiver after doing this several times.
> The authorization info is already in the D* data base and so is in the SAT feed.


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

Got the software update (0x2021) at 3:42a yesterday morning now all the active features work. Can't wait till the race this weekened to try out the active features on hot pass!!!! Hopefully it fixed the hdmi problem to.


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

Can somone tell me why i lost my local hd channels in the guide? I know they weren't up yet but the guide always showed them. I have it set for all channels to show.


----------



## R.I Matt (Jul 10, 2007)

I received the software update for my H20-100 here in Rhode Island at 3:44 this morning. I notice the slight delay when I use the guide, but so far that has not really bothered me. I'm sure that it will though. Other than that everything else seems to be fine. I have not watched much tv this morning though. The best this is that I do get a "searching for satellite signal" on channel 499 and my signal strengths are much higher on I think 110 and definitely 119.


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

MY HDMI out still don't work, showing "no signal found" on my tv any suggestions? Just checked signal strength, why is it showing a signal on 99. Didn't think that it was active yet????


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

BradBrening said:


> I've held off posting about the new upgrade - hoping that it would grow on me.
> 
> It hasn't.
> 
> ...


Same thoughts as myself! I still have channels listed on my Custom 1 list that are not selected when I reset everything. 
Oh well....


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

R.I Matt said:


> I received the software update for my H20-100 here in Rhode Island at 3:44 this morning. I notice the slight delay when I use the guide, but so far that has not really bothered me. I'm sure that it will though. Other than that everything else seems to be fine. I have not watched much tv this morning though. The best this is that I do get a "searching for satellite signal" on channel 499 and my signal strengths are much higher on I think 110 and definitely 119.


Same exact phenomena here in RI as well. Signal strengths which had been in the 70s I believe are now between 90 and 100 across the board.

I do miss the speed of the other guide, but it's good to know I'm ready for the MPEG4 roll out


----------



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

ADD DETROIT TO THE LIST 7/30 at 3:42am



cavihitts said:


> New software 0x2020 for H20-100
> 
> 6/29 for the following cities:
> 
> ...


----------



## 9c1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Recieved the update at 3:42AM today as well. I now have 2021. I'll be testing HDMI tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

Weirdness...I have my standard-def settings fixed to "Pillarboxed," but on a few channels it ends up being "Stretched" regardless.

For example, if I go to MSNBC, it's in the proper pillarboxed format.

If I switch to NESN (623) or YES (622) or some of the other sports channels, it's stretched...what gives?

EDIT: Apparently it's an issue with the software. Frankly I think this update basically sucks -- and those sound effects? What were they thinking?!?! (I had to turn them off after they wouldn't stop once i changed the channel!).


----------



## chiknwang (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if it has made it to SC yet??? I'm at work and will not be able to check until later this afternoon..

Thanks

Just got back from lunch.....and I do have the update. Didn't have time to check out much but this is what I do know. The update set my receiver to RF for the remote and mine is IR so I had to use the front panel to change it back. When viewing the single line guide (Blue button), if you are watching the same channel that the guide is showing, SELECT does not work. You must use the exit button.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

DMRI2006 said:


> Weirdness...I have my standard-def settings fixed to "Pillarboxed," but on a few channels it ends up being "Stretched" regardless.
> 
> For example, if I go to MSNBC, it's in the proper pillarboxed format.
> 
> ...


It is locked is stretched on the RSN's that are used for the MLB package, as well as all of the active channels.


----------



## Z3Roadstar (Jul 25, 2007)

I've found myself switching over to one of my SD receivers if I want to watch an Extra Innings game in SD (or other RSN programming) since Directv didn't see fit to allow viewers the option to turn off the worthless 'active/interactive' feature and be able to be rid of the annoying reminders for the interactive stuff (since I want to watch programming, not play with buttons) as well as Stretch-O-Vision.

That says a lot for this 'upgrade'. 

Hopefully there will be a fix for these problems on its way soon... though unfortunately, I think I'll get used to watching SD programming via SD receiver before that happens.


----------



## jsm174 (Jul 15, 2007)

I live in Northeast PA, and both my H20-100's were updated last night. Either I didn't realize it before... but for the first time in the HDTV filtered guide, I'm now seeing YES in HD. I didn't even realize we were getting that in HD.

Anyway, I have a Bravia HD TV and with the H20 set to Native and using HDMI, it seems to work very really well. I also have it piped into a ReplayTV. For the ReplayTV to record without looking squashed or stretched, I need to set it to Native/Letterbox. The Paterson USB to Serial adapter still works too!

As noted from other users, the menus are a little bit slower, interactive works (boy is it slow), and 499 now shows "Searching For Satellite".

I can also say that it finally tunes in my HD locals from my roof antenna. My TV would show an 89% signal, where the H20 before would show 20% and just constantly just spit and sputter.

Now that I'm paying attention to these forms, I'm wondering if the latest CEs have anything major in them. 

-- Jason


----------



## uncming (Feb 7, 2007)

Got the update today...the channel guides changing slowly has got to have a fix. Its driving us crazy!


----------



## jmettee (Oct 31, 2006)

May have been posed already, but has anyone played with the red-button What's Hot feature? Looks like you need to be on a mix channel (102, 104, etc). You get a feature called What's Hot & it shows the top shows being watched at that time.

Kinda cool....but again, may have already been mentioned.

J


----------



## apalmieri (Aug 28, 2006)

This morning I discovered that I received the software update for the H20-100. It works fine except that now, I no longer have my OTA channels: 4-1, 4-2, 6-1, etc. Does anyone know if it is possible to get them back. If so, can you explain how to this non-tecnichal guy? Thanks.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jmettee said:


> May have been posed already, but has anyone played with the red-button What's Hot feature? Looks like you need to be on a mix channel (102, 104, etc). You get a feature called What's Hot & it shows the top shows being watched at that time.
> 
> Kinda cool....but again, may have already been mentioned.


It's only new to the H20. It's been available on the other receivers for over a year.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

apalmieri said:


> This morning I discovered that I received the software update for the H20-100. It works fine except that now, I no longer have my OTA channels: 4-1, 4-2, 6-1, etc. Does anyone know if it is possible to get them back. If so, can you explain how to this non-tecnichal guy? Thanks.


Try to go back into your setup and redo your OTA setup.
Then try the menu reset if that didn't work.


----------



## satwood (Dec 11, 2006)

I got my update Tuesday night in Webster, MA. As I feared, my H20-100 became very erratic. When I got home last night it would reboot as soon as I tried to search the program guide or make any changes to the setup. I tried unplugging it and re-setting "everything" and then it changed to rebooting spontaneously while I was watching channels. If I tried a search it would exit back to the channel I was currently watching. So, after about 30 minutes on the phone with tech support they have finally decided to give me a new receiver to try. 

I think mine has been a lemon from the beginning as I have had numerous other problems with it so I don't blame the software.

Steve


----------



## rod2771 (Aug 1, 2007)

I can not get any programming to display on my television. I do however receive a message on the bottom right hand corner of the screen stating due to content protection no video will be sent to any television attached to the hdmi connection. I get this for every channel and it only started happening yesterday. I have a Zenith 45" HDTV rear projection that is approximately 3.5 years old and my receiver is the H20. The TV does not have an hdmi connection, I am using an hdmi to dvi Monster cable. Also, I connected a spare cable in the hopes it would resolve the issue but it did not. I did however connect my DVD's component cable to the H20 and wallah, the message disappeared and the programming reappeared.

Now if I have to buy an extra component cable I won't necessarily mind but I've been receiving programming through my hdmi connection all along until yesterday. Don't know if it's a software or hardware issue, suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Oh almost forgot, the receiver is also processing commands very slowly. It takes an unusually long time for the guide to come up, not sure if these things are related.

P.S. I reset the receiver to factory defaults with no luck.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi all. Well, I received the newest upgrade the other day and have a screen-size problem on all non-HD channels. On any of these channels that have text at the top and/or bottom of the screen, it is cut off horizontally. I checked all the settings on my receiver and all okay. I did a reset, turned the TV off and on and still the probem existed. I finally called DirecTV this am. The tech rep had me go through the same procedures as I did as well as uplugging the receiver and doing a reset via the on-screen menu. Nothing helped. Everhting thing in my setup menu is correct but still cutting off test. Tech rep decided the update screwed up the receiver and is sending me a new receiver FedEx. I'm curious if anyone else has this same problem and if you were able to fix it or getting a new receiver.


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

^ I got the update yesterday morning, and I did have to tinker a bit. I had to do a hard reset and scan again for my OTA HD locals. After that, I've had no problems at all with it. Everything is the right size, shows up, and is just as fast as before.


----------



## rod2771 (Aug 1, 2007)

gizzorge said:


> ^ I got the update yesterday morning, and I did have to tinker a bit. I had to do a hard reset and scan again for my OTA HD locals. After that, I've had no problems at all with it. Everything is the right size, shows up, and is just as fast as before.


Well everybody, bring your own popcorn 'cause we're heading to gizzorge's house to watch tv as it was meant to be.


----------



## Chloe (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm in, VA is not that far for me to go. Is free R&B included?:lol:


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

one box updated the other did not all kinds of issues.grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BradBrening (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, I've reset everything on my H20 and still the guide is unbearably slow.

Here's another annoyance that I've also noticed on the D11s. Whenever you press "Back", the guide is still in the previous time frame. For example, if I click "Back" at 9:00, it'll show the guide from, say 7:00 (when I last accessed the guide).

I'd love to meet some of the programmers D* has working for them!


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

BradBrening said:


> I'd love to meet some of the programmers D* has working for them!


The H20 programmers don't work for DirecTV, they work for NDS.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

second box updated  
cant use HDMI cable now get error message.
if it ain't brke why fix it
RESET and then refresh online helped :hurah: except with the HDMI issue now(HDMI WAS NOT AN ISSUE BEFORE THIS UPDATE)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jimmyv2000 said:


> second box updated
> cant use HDMI cable now get error message.
> if it ain't brke why fix it
> RESET and then refresh online helped :hurah: except with the HDMI issue now(HDMI WAS NOT AN ISSUE BEFORE THIS UPDATE)


I had some "hiccups today" and doing the "reset everything" seemed to have helped.


----------



## Binary (Nov 26, 2006)

So are we just gonna have to 'deal' with the slow guide now? I've done the 'reset everything' and while the channel scrolling is now bearable there is still a 1-1.5 sec delay when going to the guide and when selecting a channel. And I am very grateful (and can confirm) that the hdmi issue has been solved with Westinghouse displays.


----------



## jsm174 (Jul 15, 2007)

You might want to look on these forums for "Cutting-Edge" releases. You'll actually have an opportunity tonight (8-4) at 11PM EST.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=93760

I upgraded my box last night, and the menu works as fast as you can push the buttons. It also fixed a couple other issues for me.

-- Jason


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I had some "hiccups today" and doing the "reset everything" seemed to have helped.


RESET EVEYTHING then no local HD refresh brought local HD back. can only see a picture using component cables.
MY HDMI worked perfect before this update 
Thanks D* how long i have to wait to fix this issue 2 years!rolling


----------



## RonB (Aug 5, 2007)

rod2771 said:


> I can not get any programming to display on my television. I do however receive a message on the bottom right hand corner of the screen stating due to content protection no video will be sent to any television attached to the hdmi connection. I get this for every channel and it only started happening yesterday. I have a Zenith 45" HDTV rear projection that is approximately 3.5 years old and my receiver is the H20. The TV does not have an hdmi connection, I am using an hdmi to dvi Monster cable. Also, I connected a spare cable in the hopes it would resolve the issue but it did not. I did however connect my DVD's component cable to the H20 and wallah, the message disappeared and the programming reappeared.
> 
> Now if I have to buy an extra component cable I won't necessarily mind but I've been receiving programming through my hdmi connection all along until yesterday. Don't know if it's a software or hardware issue, suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Oh almost forgot, the receiver is also processing commands very slowly. It takes an unusually long time for the guide to come up, not sure if these things are related.
> 
> P.S. I reset the receiver to factory defaults with no luck.


I'm having the same issues as Rod. My TV isn't the same, but the same issues. I found if I use component cables everything is OK, except the guide is slooooow.

Also, it is difficult to select the favorites list, without jumping through hoops now.

I also get a screen flash a couple of times before it settles down after changing channels.

I hope this is only temporary, and they get this fixed.


----------



## Mocco71 (Jan 13, 2007)

satwood said:


> I got my update Tuesday night in Webster, MA. As I feared, my H20-100 became very erratic. When I got home last night it would reboot as soon as I tried to search the program guide or make any changes to the setup. I tried unplugging it and re-setting "everything" and then it changed to rebooting spontaneously while I was watching channels. If I tried a search it would exit back to the channel I was currently watching. So, after about 30 minutes on the phone with tech support they have finally decided to give me a new receiver to try.
> 
> I think mine has been a lemon from the beginning as I have had numerous other problems with it so I don't blame the software.
> 
> Steve


We received our update on Thursday night and I must say, it is great! No problems, my HDMI now works with my Samsung TV, active button works and the signals now show on the meter for 99 and 103. Other than spending 5 minutes updating my favorites, this is update has been perfect.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

RonB said:


> I'm having the same issues as Rod. My TV isn't the same, but the same issues. I found if I use component cables everything is OK, except the guide is slooooow.
> 
> Also, it is difficult to select the favorites list, without jumping through hoops now.
> 
> ...


Several reports of this problem with people using HDMI to DVI cables. The problem is that DVI does not support the HDCP copy protection that is supported by HDMI, and when the HDMI software was updated (actually mostly rewritten) my guess is that the programmers forgot that using DVI would cause the HDCP handshake to fail. So it is a software bug and hopefully will get corrected. 
There is a new CE test release of the software that reportedly fixes the slow guide issue but I don't know if it also fixes the DVI problem.


----------



## geoallen (Nov 3, 2006)

I am in the Norfolk Va area, I received update for the H20 100, 0X2021, Mon 7/30 at 3:44a
Geoallen


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> Several reports of this problem with people using HDMI to DVI cables. The problem is that DVI does not support the HDCP copy protection that is supported by HDMI, and when the HDMI software was updated (actually mostly rewritten) my guess is that the programmers forgot that using DVI would cause the HDCP handshake to fail. So it is a software bug and hopefully will get corrected.
> There is a new CE test release of the software that reportedly fixes the slow guide issue but I don't know if it also fixes the DVI problem.


I'm having this same issue with a new Philips LCD TV. HDMI Handshake did not work yesterday (alternating signal, no signal) so I hooked up Component cables and switched the TV's input to AV1. Everything worked fine until I powered off for the night. This morning when I powered back on I got the message even though I was using the component video cables (Still had the HDMI connected though). I disconnected the HDMI cable from the back of the H20-100 and got video back but no sound. Had to change channels and then the sound came back in.

I tried to reconnect the HDMI cable again and immediately got the error message so it is now completely disconnected and working fine through component video cables.

I did not use an HDMI to DVI converter. This is HDMI to HDMI.


----------



## HDbruce (Jul 1, 2007)

A number of posters have mentioned "scan for locals". How does one do this?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

HDbruce said:


> A number of posters have mentioned "scan for locals". How does one do this?


Go to *Menu*/*Settings*/*Setup*/*Sat & Ant*/*Antenna Setup*/*Scan For Channels*. This will scan your OTA tuner for local channels.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

gslater said:


> I'm having this same issue with a new Philips LCD TV. HDMI Handshake did not work yesterday (alternating signal, no signal) so I hooked up Component cables and switched the TV's input to AV1. Everything worked fine until I powered off for the night. This morning when I powered back on I got the message even though I was using the component video cables (Still had the HDMI connected though). I disconnected the HDMI cable from the back of the H20-100 and got video back but no sound. Had to change channels and then the sound came back in.
> 
> I tried to reconnect the HDMI cable again and immediately got the error message so it is now completely disconnected and working fine through component video cables.
> 
> I did not use an HDMI to DVI converter. This is HDMI to HDMI.


Same exact issue i have with my philips tv
using component cables for now


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

jimmyv2000 said:


> Same exact issue i have with my philips tv
> using component cables for now


Can you at least give me some hope and tell me that the HDMI connection worked prior to the upgrade? I'd like to think that when they get this fixed, I can use the HDMI cables.


----------



## Binary (Nov 26, 2006)

jsm174 said:


> You might want to look on these forums for "Cutting-Edge" releases. You'll actually have an opportunity tonight (8-4) at 11PM EST.
> 
> I upgraded my box last night, and the menu works as fast as you can push the buttons. It also fixed a couple other issues for me.
> 
> -- Jason


Damn, wish I would've been around for that..perhaps next time. It's nice to know it worked for you and that at least they're working on it. It can be really nerve-wracking at times.


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

An update for everyone. I had a tech out yesterday, seems the upgrade did nothing for my HDMI issue. Still not compatible with my JVC TV. Needless to say I am not impressed with it. The only thing that will display is the opening screen when I reset the receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Dumb question but: it this for all resolutions? Some TVs don't handle 480i, but do 480p.
You may have already tried all of this, but I thought I'd act like the fool and ask you again.


----------



## RonB (Aug 5, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> Several reports of this problem with people using HDMI to DVI cables. The problem is that DVI does not support the HDCP copy protection that is supported by HDMI, and when the HDMI software was updated (actually mostly rewritten) my guess is that the programmers forgot that using DVI would cause the HDCP handshake to fail. So it is a software bug and hopefully will get corrected.
> There is a new CE test release of the software that reportedly fixes the slow guide issue but I don't know if it also fixes the DVI problem.


Yes, I am using a HDMI to DVI cable, so this is probably the issue.

Thanks for the info texasbrit. I hope they get it fixed soon.

R


----------



## fv17 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello,

New to the forum and first time poster here. 
I too received the software update on my HR20-100 on 7-31 and for some reason, it was not until yesterday that the problems began. 

The error that I saw pop up on the screen was "Error 749". Additionally, my receiver stopped receiving all HD channels. Needless to say, the tech I spoke to was unable to help and set up a service call which I have scheduled for tomorrow. 

THe thing is, I doubt the service call will help. I already checked the connections and re-did the set up per a thread on this error I found on the DTV web site forum. 

After doing all this, the HD package channels came back, however my HD locals through DTV did not. Although I no longer see the "error 749" on the screen, my HD locals are still not comming in. 

Any ideas?


----------



## fv17 (Aug 10, 2007)

.....also, I am using a DVI to HDMI converter on my receiver, however even if I change to component, the problem does not go away....


----------



## satwood (Dec 11, 2006)

FV17 -- If you have not done so already, try unplugging your receiver for about 2 mins and then re-starting it. When it re-boots, if you don't get back your HD locals login to the DirectTV website and send a re-authorization to the receiver. (The instructions to do that are in these forums somewhere). You can also call D* back and ask them to re-send the authorizations for you. That _should_ solve the problem unless there is something messed up with your account settings.

BTW, I have seen receivers that won't take the authorizations correctly but I think it is usually fixed by unplugging them for a few mins.

Good luck
Steve


----------



## fv17 (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you Steve! 

reseting the receiver in this manner did the trick. I had already tried everything else, including the re-authorizing except this. I completly forgot that the red reset button only resets the card and not the whole receiver.  

thanks for you help


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

Just pulled the plug on my H20-100 and let it reset. That seems to have eliminated the HDMI protection message I was getting (at least for now). I was getting this connected HDMI to HDMI. Still won't synch with the TV however so I'm left using component for now. Missed the CE's. They come at a bad time of the day for me but I've been watching the posts and it sounds like they are making progress on some of the issues. Still haven't seen anything on the HDMI issues in those posts though.


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

H20-100 has been off all night. Wife powered on this afternoon and now the HDCP protection message is back on the TV Screen (H20-100 HDMI out to Philips TV HDMI In). Will have to unplug the HDMI cable again.

Does anyone know if this issue is being worked on?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yesterday it looks like the H20-100 had only 0x2021 available in the data stream. I don't have an H20, so I cannot look, but did folks get an update last night?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

brott said:


> Yesterday it looks like the H20-100 had only 0x2021 available in the data stream. I don't have an H20, so I cannot look, but did folks get an update last night?


Doug, I am still on CE 0x202A, downloaded last Friday night, and didn't get any new national release last night.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

loudo said:


> Doug, I am still on CE 0x202A, downloaded last Friday night, and didn't get any new national release last night.


0x202A would likely not be overwritten by 0x2021, so this is understandable.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

brott said:


> Yesterday it looks like the H20-100 had only 0x2021 available in the data stream. I don't have an H20, so I cannot look, but did folks get an update last night?


I got it the night before after a Monday forced D/L of 100C.
From your sight now 2021 is all that one would get anymore.


----------



## NathanIobi (Aug 13, 2007)

I finally gave up on my H20-100 and HDMI. With my new Philips TV I was getting the famous Blink In/Blink Out HDMI signal. I made numerous calls in which they claimed it was a software issue and that a software fix is in the works, so "just use your component connection". It doesnt take much internet searching to see this HDMI issue has been a problem for over a year on this model receiver, yet this software fix has never materialized. In my book, that means it is a hardware issue and they are simply stalling. Long story short I picked up an H20-600 off ebay, got it activated, and now I get HDMI.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

NathanIobi said:


> It doesnt take much internet searching to see this HDMI issue has been a problem for over a year on this model receiver, yet this software fix has never materialized. In my book, that means it is a hardware issue and they are simply stalling.


Believe it or not, it is a software issue. DirecTV has just been painfully slow with updates for the H20. It's starting to get better, though.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Have the x2020 update.......went to bed last night and turned off H20-100 and had on XM channel. My wife tried today at noon (EST) and the XM channel was playing but nothing would respond, Guide, Menu, etc. I finally had to do a RBR. Not sure of this is known problem. I'm hooked up Component.


----------



## RonB (Aug 5, 2007)

For me, The latest CE release solved my HDMI to DVI protection error.

Looks good for now


----------



## sadude39 (Jul 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yesterday it looks like the H20-100 had only 0x2021 available in the data stream. I don't have an H20, so I cannot look, but did folks get an update last night?


Doug, I noticed tonight that my H20-100 now has the 0x2021 update as of August 14. Do we know what changes or improvements this update provides over the 0x2020?


----------



## RonB (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, as of last night, the copy protection error on HDMI port is back again. *sigh*

Maybe in the next CE...


----------



## JJJBBB (May 26, 2007)

Looked up how to get into the engineering menu for my Samsung DLP and turned off the HDCP. Seems fine for now with all my components, maybe I will turn it back on after they get this bug out... maybe not.

Humm bonus, My DVD player now upconverts all my DVD's to 1080i also, strange but interesting!


----------



## Carl Newman (Mar 31, 2007)

My H20-100 downloaded the 2021 software at oh-dark-thirty on 18 Aug. I did not lose OTA as some did, but my virtual 16 (actual 58) has been unsteady, with drop outs of both video & audio. The wife's Panny is rock solid on that channel (I'm only 17 miles from the tx.)

Today, two new problems started. (1) It started requiring entry of four digits for D* channels, or 3 followed by enter key. Up 'till now it would accept three & after a one or two second delay, change to the desired channel. (2) The banner no longer turns off automatically. Have reset the time to two, six & back to four with no effect - need to hit the exit key to turn it off.

Have not tried the RBR, but did try turning "off" twice. 

Make that three problems! Just went to the menu to verify software version & date, and it's in Spanish! Ai caramba!

Carl


----------

